

Cryptographic puzzle at http://minotauragency.com/ - ahemphill

I received an unsolicited email pointing me to http://minotauragency.com/, where there's a sloppy GoDaddy-hosted website containing a cryptographic puzzle. I'm not too apt to spend time solving it but I thought it might interest the community. (In case anyone thinks to scan for subdomains, I already did so and haven't come up with anything useful. I'm not sure I care enough to write a scraper.) Enjoy!
======
cjf
The keys indicate it's a scrabble reference. Substituting values gives:

WHY HI THERE WERE A NEW MANHATTAN-BASED ADVERTISING AGENCY AND WE MAY SOON BE
HIRING COPYWRITERS SECRETARIES SOCIAL MEDIA GENIUSES ART DIRECTORS INTERNS...

Then a bunch more spam. Basically a viral marketing job ad.

